

Show HN: Non-app Calendar, the goal-oriented planner – Design weekend project - pmzy
http://www.nevra.net/cal/

======
sdrothrock
I'm really confused about what makes this a calendar/planner worth four euros
and how I would use it if I bought it.

The wordy explanations lost me; rather than those plus images with "SAMPLE"
across them, how about just using pre-filled-in images with a light watermark
(or, say, a semi-transparent black mask with a cut-out over the actionable
area) to demonstrate actual use and flow?

~~~
pmzy
Pricing is a very subjective thing. Thanks for your idea about the samples.
I'll think about it! :)

~~~
sdrothrock
It's not at all about the price for me -- I just had no idea what my money
would be getting me or how I would be use it. Kind of like being presented
with a mystery box labeled "calendar/planner" with a price tag.

------
pmzy
Hey! This is my first (design-wise) b2c product. Hope it'll help some of you
guys to set and plan your goals for 2015.

------
treystout
Is the product an editable PDF, that I then fill in for each year I use it?

~~~
pmzy
Hey! It's not. Although I guess you can fill it using Preview.app (on Mac).
But it has been thought to be filled away from your computer.

